# Remote Launchers



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm a new guy just starting out. I'm looking at buying a couple of remote launchers - Maxx 5000, Bumper Boy, Wingers, etc. Any advice on which direction to go?


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

What's your budget? Repeating launchers are nice, but expensive and don't toss birds as well as wingers. Box Launchers are also nice. 
Wingers are my preference, but you must walk out and reload after each run. 

My suggestion is to buy some of each if the budget allows. 

There is a thread about the Gunners up winger going on and IMHO it is a good product at a great price. Also there are threads on Bumper Boy launchers as well (we've used them without much problem and had good service). 

I've used Strongarms, Bumper Boys, Shur Flytes, Gunners Up, Tripods, Zingers and seen some of Jerry Day/Roellchen's stuff and all are good stuff. Some are more economical than others, but all toss birds and the dogs don't complain most of the time 

PS (just between you and me LMAO)...rumor has it that Gunners up will have a box launcher available soon.


----------



## clipper (May 11, 2003)

I have a bumper boy 4 shooter (3 weeks now) and a MAX 5000..

1. the bumper boy throws a nice bumper that you can see further and less affected by the wind... 

2. MAX (two years) has been great. very few problems (keep the turret aligned as regular maintenance). as long as you have gas and the battery is charged...it works... 

3. max is much much much easier to set up..and particulary easier to reload.

4. i love bumper boy advanced sounds...

5. support for the max is first rate... havnt had to deal with bb yet, but as you can see on this forum, it may not be great.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I've had two BB derby doubles for over a year and they work fine. When I first bought them they left out some antennas that were shipped quickly without any fuss. So I have not complaints about the service. I just got a GU winger and looks good sitting in the living room but haven't tried it out yet. Hope this input helps you decide.


----------



## rarintogolabs (Jun 30, 2004)

*winger*

www.autowinger.com


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: winger*



rarintogolabs said:


> www.autowinger.com


I see no prices at all on the website???


----------



## Scott Galloway (Jan 7, 2004)

I copied this from my post on the GU thread. If you read through the GDG on that thread you will find some good info.
Achiro - Rarintogo posted the prices on the GU thread. $300 for standard and $365 for Mojo. 
The last statement of this post is the most important thing for me when looking to by a winger. :lol: 
Scott


Alright I will throw my hat in the ring but first must make a disclaimer. Rarintogo is a friend of mine and I learned much (even though it is still only a small amount) of what I know about dogs from him and I train with him when I can. That being said I work to hard and am to cheep to throw money away. When it was time to buy wingers I looked at them all and then bought Autowingers. No they were not given to me or sold to me a cost. I bought what I felt would be the best value I could find. Value being defined as cost, throw, versatility, and maneuverability. The Autowinger is not #1 in all the categories but did provide the best value (as defined above) for my money. I recently went to a HT that used the G.U. in started. I thought the throw was good for land but left allot to be desired on the water. Almost every dog ran the bank because the bird did not go out far enough. The Autowinger with mojo would have put it out there so the pups would not have wanted to run the bank. Now there a few changes I would make on the Autowinger and I have already made my suggestions to whom it concerns. 
All that being said I will say that any winger beats the paints off me sitting in the field throwing bird. I have allot of experience at that….


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

In my opinion, go with the Gunners Up. I have one, which is awesome. I bought a second-hand set of Tri-tronics electronics (150), and could not be (much) happier. I ordered a second one today. At $275, it's the best all around in my opinion. In my experience, the object thrown lands in almost exactly the same place every time. It's easy to load. It's very lightweight and compact, which is a big selling point to me. It fits in my suv--it folds up flat.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

if you are mechanically inclined check out the "knock off launchers" thread by kwick labs

http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?s=&threadid=238179


----------

